# Hebrew Version of English Name Leonora



## ishka

Hi,
I hope someone can help me. I'm trying to find out the Hebrew or Yiddish name of my aunt, Leonora. I need it for her footstone. I think it starts with "L" but I just can't remember it. Thanks, Ishka


----------



## Daevorn

maybe Liora? or "Lior"
it means "my light"


----------



## ishka

Thank you Daevorn!   Now, how would I write it in Hebrew?


----------



## yotg

ishka said:


> Thank you Daevorn! Now, how would I write it in Hebrew?


 
Liora- ליאורה, with vowels: לִיאוֹרָה
Lior- ליאור, with vowels: לִיאוֹר


----------



## mrg

I'm sorry to throw confusion in here, but Leah was also often translated to more-common-in-English "L" names.  I also suspect Leah would have been more common among Yiddish speakers in the U.S. than Liora, but am not old enough to swear to it.


----------



## ishka

OK thanks.. So, how about Leonora in Hebrew?  How is that written?


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

Transliterated it could be 

ליאונורה


----------



## Daevorn

mmm maybe also Leah, I don't know.

"Leonora" comes from "Eleonore" i think, that is not a Jewish name...

well good luck


----------



## CrazyArcher

Well, "לינור" (Linor) is a widely used name in Israel, but it is a rather modern one. You can hardly meet a woman/girl older than 35 with this name. In case of the original poster's aunt, "*א*לינור" (Elinor) can be considered as a more fit translation.


----------

